# Stihl String Cutter



## chopper (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi,
I have a Stihl FS-51 AVE 2-cycle string cutter that was stored for over 1 year without emptying gas. I put in a new plug and cleaned the tank filter which was blocked. The carburator is a Walbro with high and low speed jets as well as an idle adjustment. I took the top and bottom plates off carb and noted there are rubber diaphragms on both ends.

I finally got it running by adusting carb as I read from Hank's instruction on another type cutter. I have used it for a couple of hours. However I had trouble getting the rpm up to optimum speed even after much adjusting of the high speed jet. Also I have a lot of trouble restarting it now. Any help will be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess that there is still some blackage in the fuel system. First (and easiest) place to start would be a new fuel filter. But I think you will find that the internal inlet screen in the carb is plugged. You'll have to tear it down, find the inlet screen and give it a good cleaning with carb cleaner. You'll most likely see the gunk on the screen when you look at it.


----------



## duke4949 (Sep 16, 2004)

i have a manual for this model. www.dukesmanuals.com


----------



## cfitzgerald (Sep 24, 2004)

What gas/oil mixture is used for this model weedwacker, 40/1?? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

40:1 will work fine.


----------

